# Snow dance ?



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

So there must be some kind of dance I can do ? I rained here for forty five days strait this summer. I saw the sun like 15 times. Now that it is winter were going on two weeks of clear sunny skies arrrg :crying: xysport


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Snowaway;682891 said:


> So there must be some kind of dance I can do ? I rained here for forty five days strait this summer. I saw the sun like 15 times. Now that it is winter were going on two weeks of clear sunny skies arrrg :crying: xysport


You can send some of that snow our way. We haven't had a lot of sun lately.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been doing snow dances as well!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

There is a snow dance, on a day when the temps are below freezing you strip naked then and jump in a stream (if no stream handy have someone spray you with a hose.) Then Dance until icicles form on your "attachments." and you turn a shade of light blue.

Now here's the tricky part so pay attention.

If you use a fisher you must bow to the direction of Kansas (dean fisher's birthplace) and repeat "there is no plow but fisher and dean is the creator" three times

Western users must bow to Milwaukee and repeat "allow me this opportunity to plow for if i am cut do i not bleed, If I am tired to I not sleep, if I break do I not short chain." again three times.

Blizzard guys must bow to Erie and announce "there is no God but Jerre and he is Blizzard's savior" three times

Meyers guys bow to Cleveland and repeat "parts are available everywhere" continuously

Snoway guys it's Hartford WI and the manta is "Mega make it though this storm" repeat until your updates arrive.

Afterward consume multiple adult beverages while sitting in a tub of ice water to raise your body temperature.

Let us know if it works.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

where do you bow to appease the Boss gods?


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

Heres my Snow Budda


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Basher, thats absolutely hilarious. Thanks for the sig.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

camconcrete;683814 said:


> where do you bow to appease the Boss gods?


The Porcelain God: after consuming a 30 pack of Iron City Beer


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

where in the world do you get iron city beer?
I'd much rather have miller lite


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

camconcrete;691272 said:


> where in the world do you get iron city beer?


http://www.ironcitybrewingcompany.com/age_verification.aspx?redirect=/Default.aspx


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

the snow dance do not work unless you flush ice cubes down the toilet before and after doing the snow dance !


----------

